# Underwear, I need recs! [What's in?]



## daer0n (Mar 20, 2008)

I need recomendations for underwear, i don't like wearing underwear, [too much info? ] for some reason underwear [panties] make me feel FAT. BUT, i want to start wearing something cute and fun, but at the same time something that looks sexy. I don't like sexy like femme fatale stuff,and by that i mean: seethrough lace bra's and panties kinda thing, or baby dolls or anything like that, i just think that that kind of stuff doesn't suit me at all, it makes me feel stupid lol [i dont like grandma underwear either or thongs eew]. I like cute fun stuff, more like boy's shorts and stuff like that, any recomendations please post, if you have pics to post even better!

So what's in?






Thanks!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 20, 2008)

I love VS Pink stuff! You can get 5 pairs of undies for $25 USD. They have everything from thongs to hiphuggers.





They also have undies called Bare Ultimate from their Body by Victoria line that are really comfy and are virtually invisible under clothing:


----------



## Lia (Mar 20, 2008)

Things like these?


























These are all from Victoria's Secret website


----------



## daer0n (Mar 20, 2008)

Yup! those are more my style, i love the ones that Adriana is wearing!

Thanks!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 20, 2008)

I really liked these ones:






Commando Commando invisible underwear short

or these 'sloggi' ones?






I think both come in different colours.. I was actually thinking more along the lines of 'bonds' which is an australian brand but I couldn't find any cute pictures at all





Basically, that shape but in pretty colours or with cute patterns..


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 20, 2008)

At La Senza they have some 5 for $25 and I think that might be what you're looking for. I don't like the material they're made of though.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 20, 2008)

for panties i recomend:

hanky panky and honey dew

for bras i recomend:

intimisimi (sold at victorias secret)


----------



## daer0n (Mar 20, 2008)

I really like those ones too Rosie!

i think im gonna have to go visit Victoria's secret one of these days, i really need new stuff


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 20, 2008)

I got those ones from figleaf


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 20, 2008)

I need to "invest" in some VS panties myself. I keep hearing how wonderful they are, but I still haven't bought any. Maybe this weekend I will!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I need to "invest" in some VS panties myself. I keep hearing how wonderful they are, but I still haven't bought any. Maybe this weekend I will! Yeah, i need to invest too in some of those, hubby offered to buy me some "sexy suggestive" lingerie some time ago and i said flat out: NO, sometimes sexy doesnt mean sexy to women, it can make them feel depressed instead, especially if you're trying to lose weight and don't have the body to show anything off in that sort of lingerie



im past that phase now though lol but i still want something that looks cuter, not so much like the femme fatale that im not


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 21, 2008)

I totally forgot I took this picture! lol!






That was my last VS haul. VS gave me a $10 gift card for my birthday, so it was only $15! Those are from the Pink line (which is geared more toward teenagers, but I don't care). lol.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 21, 2008)

OMG Shaundra!! *dies* i LOVE them! these are the "IT" for me, now i REALLY feel like going to VS, hubby needs to take me there i swear!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 21, 2008)

lol Shaundra they are so cute! that was the type I was thinking of but I couldn't find pictures.

Am I the only one wo finds the term 'panties' slightly pornographic? LOL

it always makes me think of dirty old men. Same as the english term, 'knickers'


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 21, 2008)

Okay i need to say this once and for all. if you want thongs ( i know you dont daeron hanky panky is the best) as for the rest of the stuff i listed here are some photos... by brand











those two are from hanky panky











those are honey dew











and those are intimissimi


----------



## Karren (Mar 21, 2008)

I just love this thread!! lol I'm a big thong fan myself!!! Plain jane Hanes Her Way thongs and matching Bra...

Hanesâ„¢ TAGLESSÂ® All-Over Comfort Underwire Bra

HanesÃ‚Â® Stretch-Cotton Thong


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just love this thread!! lol *I'm a big thong* *fan myself*!!! Plain jane Hanes Her Way thongs and matching Bra...
Hanesâ„¢ TAGLESSÂ® All-Over Comfort Underwire Bra

HanesÃ‚Â® Stretch-Cotton Thong

For yourself or for your wife! LOL


----------



## Karren (Mar 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For yourself or for your wife! LOL Myself!!!! My wife wears old granny panties!!! Ewwwwwww hahahaha PS... Don't tell her i said that!!!


----------



## Darla (Mar 21, 2008)

This is kind of amusing i must say....

Commando not such a great idea for a guy if you're dealing with a zipper.....ouch!

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Myself!!!! My wife wears old granny panties!!! Ewwwwwww hahahaha PS... Don't tell her i said that!!! thats a good question why do some women buy boring underwear? She could have any underwear she wants .... i guess its a personal matter so i will drop it.


----------



## Karren (Mar 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is kind of amusing i must say.... 
Commando not such a great idea for a guy if you're dealing with a zipper.....ouch!

thats a good question why do some women buy boring underwear? She could have any underwear she wants .... i guess its a personal matter so i will drop it.

You should know that!!! Go ask you wife..... it's called COMFORT!!! lol


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 21, 2008)

I like lacy underwear every day (except rags week) I feel good wearing nice underthings. Plus they have to match each other, or the outerwear of that day (black underwear, black dress type thing)

Yeah, I know. I'm weird about undies. LOL


----------



## Darla (Mar 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You should know that!!! Go ask you wife..... it's called COMFORT!!! lol that VS or satiny stuff looks real comfortable. 
Ok i did ask her and her answer was it was on sale! I guess thats why i married her she's so frugal! lol


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i don't like wearing underwear, [too much info? ] for some reason underwear [panties] make me feel FAT. I have been going commando for many years so I don't have any recs.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that VS or satiny stuff looks real comfortable. 
Ok i did ask her and her answer was it was on sale! I guess thats why i married her she's so frugal! lol

LMAO!! Karren and Darla, You guys are just too funny




Orangecrayon, i love the honey dew ones so pretty!

Karren, i have that bra LOL they are quite comfy





Uhm, not all women like to wear granny's underwear, i mean they can be quite comfy but in my case, they make me feel so fat and like old lol i dunno, just dont like them and i preffer not to wear anything, BUT this is a time for change, my hubby likes nice looking underwear so i wanna wear it for him



he likes cute stuff too, like the ones the girls have posted above, im so buying some soon!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been going commando for many years so I don't have any recs.



Lmao! i guess im not the only one hahaha, i felt like i was the only one for so long, my hubby always thought i was a freak


----------



## Karren (Mar 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO!! Karren and Darla, You guys are just too funny





Orangecrayon, i love the honey dew ones so pretty!

Karren, i have that bra LOL they are quite comfy





Uhm, not all women like to wear granny's underwear, i mean they can be quite comfy but in my case, they make me feel so fat and like old lol i dunno, just dont like them and i preffer not to wear anything, BUT this is a time for change, my hubby likes nice looking underwear so i wanna wear it for him



*he likes cute stuff too,* like the ones the girls have posted above, im so buying some soon!

Sounds like if you bought HIM some cute panties then you could still go commando and your problem would be solved.... but then again... that could lead to a whole new set of problems...


----------



## daer0n (Mar 21, 2008)

LMAO Karren, him crossdressing you mean? i couldn't imagine him doing that, but there is one thing he did one time, he grabbed one of my thongs [that of course never wore cause i hated them] and put it on, it was just HILARIOUS, i was just lmao looking at his butt in those sexy thongs, -sigh- now i hope he never finds out that i said this on here LOL!


----------



## Darla (Mar 21, 2008)

daer0n its amazing the things I've learned on this board. LOL Never in a million years did i ever thing I'd learn something like that about lady commandos. Now that's even more frugal! Its funny but on the CD boards they have discussions just like this one (probably more opinionated though) except i have not heard about anyone going commando! You know there's a good reason for that .......


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lmao! i guess im not the only one hahaha, i felt like i was the only one for so long, my hubby always thought i was a freak



Hahahahaha!!! My husband has never met any woman who went commando before but he loves it! For obvious reasons.





Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Never in a million years did i ever thing I'd learn something like that about lady commandos. Now that's even more frugal! You'll be amazed how much $$$ I've saved not buying underwear!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 21, 2008)

LMAO Darla!

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hahahahaha!!! My husband has never met any woman who went commando before but he loves it! For obvious reasons.



HAHA, my husband never met one either, only me, he may think im a freak but he loves it! LOL!


----------



## Darla (Mar 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO Darla! So now that we've discussed this for a whole thread we should at least get told what you ended up purchasing. 
fair enough?


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 22, 2008)

i don't wear any!





but when i do, i'm not too picky. i like boy shorts too..i pick up cute pairs everywhere, cato's, wal-mart, etc. but i have to agree VS is the way to go! i LOVE their pink line. it's so cute &amp; comfy.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *4getmeNot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i don't wear any!




but when i do, i'm not too picky. i like boy shorts too..i pick up cute pairs everywhere, cato's, wal-mart, etc. but i have to agree VS is the way to go! i LOVE their pink line. it's so cute &amp; comfy.

LOL So that makes three of us now



i thought i was the only one now its three of us, at least on this thread


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm so darn picky with my undies, they have to fit a certain way. I do go commando as well sometimes if I'm wearing really tight pants or jeans. It just feels uncomfortable to have that extra layer under there loll!!!!


----------

